# Sandusky River Walleye



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

okay, I am relativley new to Northwestern Ohio fishing. I currently live closer to the Sandusky and unfortunantly the Maumee is to costly of a drive for me to make every week during the run. I fished the Sandusky and the Maumee runs last year and would have to say hands down the Maumee was the most productive. So with that stated lets talk about the second biggest river flowing into the lake, the Sandusky! What is produces more fish, floaters or lead heads? Whats the biggest eye you have taken, either jack or female? What temp. do the walleye start up the river, 6 Celcius? what gage height is unfishable for the river as in not flood stage but too rough? Sorry for all the questions, I'm a bit of a biology/limnology nerd  let the discussion begin! lol


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

No takers?


----------



## rutnut245

I've fished both rivers since I was 12, I'm now 56 and from what I've noticed over the years is that the walleyes start a little earlier in the Sandusky. I think it's because the water tends to warm a little quicker than the Maumee. It doesn't get nearly the amount of fish as the Maumee but you can still catch a lot of fish if you hit it right. We used to do very well in the 80's when the walleye numbers were much greater than they are today.

last year there were a lot of fish that were caught below the dam that were stranded by low water and were biting very good the first couple of days in May after the restrictions were dropped. It was almost like white bass fishing till the river rose a couple of inches and then they were gone.

I landed a fish once that measured 33" and was full of eggs. I would estimate it was easily over 15 lbs. It was hooked outside of the mouth so back it went. It was the biggest one I have ever seen and I see a lot of big walleyes at my job. I haven't put one on the wall in a while, but I have two that were both over 12 lbs. that came from the Sandusky. I haven't kept a female in many years.

I use floaters in both rivers and don't have much trouble catching fish but I've noticed most the guys in Fremont still throw lead. I live almost an equal distance between both rivers so I fish them both although I don't get the opportunity as much now that I work in a Bait shop during the run. The techniques that are used in Maumee will definately work in Fremont.

I always wade but the people fishing from shore seem to do pretty well and there is a lot of room for shore fishing compared to Maumee. I'm not sure about the gauge height but just like any other river it's best to fish it on the way down rather than high and going up. Call Bernie at Anglers Supply and he'll have a recorded message with river conditions.Good luck.


----------



## thistubesforu

Just from my experience when flow reaches 2000 it's pretty murky and not that good. Best flows for me has been around 700 any lower and people are standing in the holes where the fish are. That's the worst thing about people in waders they feel they have to be waist deep all the time. I wade a lot and know many holes and I'm always standing in knee or less water casting into the waist deep or deeper holes. I've told guys before to back up a bit and get out of the holes where the eyes are. Sometimes they listen and sometimes they don't. I use both floaters and lead with equal success. All this is for the Sandusky I don't venture to the maumee too often. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## idontknow316

Although not nearly as many fish come from the Sandusky, I have seen more trophy sized fish come from the Sandusky for whatever reason. I have done ok fishing the Sandusky but it seems people are not as " with it " most that fish the Maumee. There are less people that fish in Fremont, but have had more trouble with people wading out too far, or not knowing when to cast and tangling with everyone. I know this happens at the Maumee, but for me not as often.

And yes the run does start sooner in the Sandusky, it also ends quicker. I fished the Sandusky for two years when I first tried river walleye fishing and didn't catch any. The first trip to Maumee and I had my first two pretty quickly, from there I learned what type of water to fish and did ok in the Sandusky.

I also had good advise from a well known Maumee walleye guy. Thanks Swantucky! Now that I have a boat, I mostly fish the run when the lake is too rough. I do still enjoy fishing the rivers.


----------



## homerun

Ironically, like Rutnut, I've fished the Sandusky and Maumee since I was 12. I remember the Sandusky before it was channelized. The east bank has very accessible bank fishing. I tend to gravitate to the area downstream of the pump station or downstream of Rodger Young park as there is less fishing pressure. After May 1, I'm fishing for white bass above Rodger Young but still catch a good number of 18" - 23" walleye. Unfortunately I've also snagged massive carp and a few gar.

The techniques are the same as the Maumee but knowing the best holes is much more important on the smaller river. Also, be VERY careful as to not keep any questionable fish. The DNR is Very active.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

Gentlemen I would first like to thank you for the good discussion and information. It is enjoyable to have a solid discussion on the behavior and biological science behind this awesome spawning event. So, from what i have gotten so far is: since the Sandusky is much smaller than the Maumee, the water may heat up quicker due to the smaller volumn and therefore a quicker specific heat event when the atmospheric tempature rises. The Sandusky seems to produce bigger sized fish, but obviously has a smaller population that runs up the river, I believe this is primarily due to the Ballville Dam. Both techniques (lead heads and floaters) work in the river, I will personally stick with lead heads because I make my own to save money and I have caught many fish off of them. I feel that the slower flow doesn't give the floater enough action, but that is just me.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Watch the water temps too. The fish tend to start running when the temps get into the 40's. If there is any flow to the river, a floater should work. You may just need a lighter weight. If the flow is almost at a stand still, then you'd be better off throwing lead. Or you could just throw lead all the time, whatever works.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeguy19

idontknow316 said:


> Although not nearly as many fish come from the Sandusky, I have seen more trophy sized fish come from the Sandusky for whatever reason. I have done ok fishing the Sandusky but it seems people are not as " with it " most that fish the Maumee. There are less people that fish in Fremont, but have had more trouble with people wading out too far, or not knowing when to cast and tangling with everyone. I know this happens at the Maumee, but for me not as often.
> 
> And yes the run does start sooner in the Sandusky, it also ends quicker. I fished the Sandusky for two years when I first tried river walleye fishing and didn't catch any. The first trip to Maumee and I had my first two pretty quickly, from there I learned what type of water to fish and did ok in the Sandusky.
> 
> I also had good advise from a well known Maumee walleye guy. Thanks Swantucky! Now that I have a boat, I mostly fish the run when the lake is too rough. I do still enjoy fishing the rivers.


The sandusky started later then the maumee last year and and out lasted it to. I guess it was because of the crap weather we had all last year.


----------



## Fishguy777

I caught 5 females may 2nd & 3rd in the Maumee. All full off eggs. Two 24", 25", and two 26". The fish were still there just nowhere near the amount as earlier in there year.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeguy19

Fishguy777 said:


> I caught 5 females may 2nd & 3rd in the Maumee. All full off eggs. Two 24", 25", and two 26". The fish were still there just nowhere near the amount as earlier in there year.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just some late runners I see alot in the Sandusky in May..


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

Any word on walleye in the river? I will be in Fremont on wading tuesday and won't stop until my spring break is over on the 12th lol So I hope the fish start coming into the river this weekend. Comment on this thread if you see them being caught or catch them yourself to keep us updated!


----------



## thistubesforu

Not sure about fish in river yet but 60 degrees tomorrow sounds like real good wading weather to me. As of now I plan on going in the pm if I make it out ill put a report up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mlayers

They are being caught in the Maumee


----------



## walleyeguy19

Went yesterday and snaged two im going to go back out in a few minutes to see if I can land one in the mouth


----------



## thistubesforu

Well I made it down tonight instead of yesterday afternoon. Managed to get one eye to the net. Had 2 others on but didn't get them in. One for sure was an eye that I believe was snagged anyway the other fish I had on I never seen. Seen a couple other legals caught and a handful of snagged fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

Well, my brother caught a couple yesterday afternoon in the Sandusky... fair hooked and all. That water is coming up big time so hopefully it will go down by the end of the week!


----------



## Lundfish

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> Both techniques (lead heads and floaters) work in the river, I will personally stick with lead heads because I make my own to save money and I have caught many fish off of them. I feel that the slower flow doesn't give the floater enough action, but that is just me.


I've fished the river a LOT and hardly caught fish. I've limited and seen people limit but rarely. It's the last place I want to fish.

My advice is that once you start losing lead head after lead head to switch to a floater. They snag less and you'll find; especially behind Roger Young, that there are more snags than you can imagine.

I personally fish the lake for the eyes but I used to fish the Sandusky when the lake was unfishable. Now that I found steelhead the last thing I want to fish for are walleye...unless I need fish in the freezer.

I hear Maumee is good for river fishing walleyes.


----------



## Northern Reb

The River was very muddy yesterday afternoon. Fishing pressure was very light due to the poor water conditions. Hopefully we don't get too much more snow/rain before the weekend so that it clears up.


----------



## Lundfish

Keep in mind that snow won't really affect the flow.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

Lundfish said:


> Keep in mind that snow won't really affect the flow.


It will when it melts lol and since about 90% of the land in the Sandusky's flood plain is ag then with that melting snow and or rain comes sediment of the feilds and dilutes the water with suspended solids into the dusky's tribs. If its just light snow, then yes it won't have much affect.


----------



## Lundfish

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> It will when it melts lol and since about 90% of the land in the Sandusky's flood plain is ag then with that melting snow and or rain comes sediment of the feilds and dilutes the water with suspended solids into the dusky's tribs. If its just light snow, then yes it won't have much affect.


That is correct.


----------



## trapperjon

i'm more concerned about the snow bringing water temp's back down when we need them to come up........


----------



## rutnut245

I just got back from Fremont and did very well in 3 hours of fishing. I caught 8 and foul hooked quite a few. The best color for me was 2" clear chartruese tail on a small round head hot pink floater on a carolina rig with a 1/4 oz. egg sinker.


----------



## Fishguy777

Rutnut, I haven't fished Fremont yet. What areas should I focus on to locate fish? Not familiar with the river, also not looking for honey holes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rutnut245

There aren't too many secret spots in Fremont. Just fish between the State St. and Hayes Ave. bridges. If wading fish the west side, if you want to fish from shore fish the east. Roger Young park can also be good.


----------



## slowrollin

do jigs need to be tipped with anything? .....wax worms, plastic twisty tails, minnows??????


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

slowrollin said:


> do jigs need to be tipped with anything? .....wax worms, plastic twisty tails, minnows??????


1/2 oz. lead head with a chunk of hotdog works pretty good!


----------



## walleyeguy19

Does any one know how high the river got with the rain?


----------



## walleyeguy19

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> 1/2 oz. lead head with a chunk of hotdog works pretty good!


thats nuts


----------



## Gills63

slowrollin said:


> do jigs need to be tipped with anything? .....wax worms, plastic twisty tails, minnows??????


Most people use a twisty tail.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeguy19

Gills63 said:


> Most people use a twisty tail.
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


3 inch works the best


----------



## Osmerus

I fish for walleye in the summer out in the lake but have not made it out to the spring run for quiet some time. I focus on steelies this time of year. Sounds like everyone is throwing jig heads. Does anyone throw floats with the jig heads. Seems like steelhead fishing techniques would transfer nice to the walleye run. Long rods, floats, diff. types of jigs.


----------



## Lundfish

Osmerus said:


> I fish for walleye in the summer out in the lake but have not made it out to the spring run for quiet some time. I focus on steelies this time of year. Sounds like everyone is throwing jig heads. Does anyone throw floats with the jig heads. Seems like steelhead fishing techniques would transfer nice to the walleye run. Long rods, floats, diff. types of jigs.


It may actually be worth a try.


----------



## rutnut245

Osmerus said:


> I fish for walleye in the summer out in the lake but have not made it out to the spring run for quiet some time. I focus on steelies this time of year. Sounds like everyone is throwing jig heads. Does anyone throw floats with the jig heads. Seems like steelhead fishing techniques would transfer nice to the walleye run. Long rods, floats, diff. types of jigs.


Unless you're fishing a stretch all to your self you would be causing a huge problem for the fishermen around you. Everyone, especially the guys standing in a row have to fish together and time their casts so they don't cross each other up. The fish are caught on the swing. All it takes is one guy trying to fish straight downstream and it bungs it up for everybody below him. I can just see a guy with a pin making a heroe drift right in front of a line of guys throwing jigs. It could get ugly real quick. Don't be that guy.


----------



## fishingful

So I don't need live bait?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

rutnut245 said:


> Unless you're fishing a stretch all to your self you would be causing a huge problem for the fishermen around you. Everyone, especially the guys standing in a row have to fish together and time their casts so they don't cross each other up. The fish are caught on the swing. All it takes is one guy trying to fish straight downstream and it bungs it up for everybody below him. I can just see a guy with a pin making a heroe drift right in front of a line of guys throwing jigs. It could get ugly real quick. Don't be that guy.


Hey congrats on making bernies recording Doc. I checked out the river today and only 5 guys fishin tonight!


----------



## fisherboy

rutnut245 said:


> Unless you're fishing a stretch all to your self you would be causing a huge problem for the fishermen around you. Everyone, especially the guys standing in a row have to fish together and time their casts so they don't cross each other up. The fish are caught on the swing. All it takes is one guy trying to fish straight downstream and it bungs it up for everybody below him. I can just see a guy with a pin making a heroe drift right in front of a line of guys throwing jigs. It could get ugly real quick. Don't be that guy.


I would really enjoy watching that from my car if possible. FYI not fishing yet.


----------



## rutnut245

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Hey congrats on making bernies recording Doc. I checked out the river today and only 5 guys fishin tonight!


Bernie AKA Big Willy is a longtime friend of mine. You know you made the big league when he mentions you in his report! I'm doin a short segment on river walleyes March 30 on Buckeye Sportsman. Just general fishin info, check it out.


----------



## laynhardwood

+1 on the hero drift not going to be a good idea unless you fish private property 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon

slowrollin said:


> do jigs need to be tipped with anything? .....wax worms, plastic twisty tails, minnows??????


my preferance is orange floater w/ orange or pink twister tail....


----------



## walleyeguy19

trapperjon said:


> my preferance is orange floater w/ orange or pink twister tail....


mine too the best


----------



## trapperjon

trapperjon said:


> my preferance is orange floater w/ orange or pink twister tail....


NOT TODAY.........orange w/ chartruse tail did the job. the bite was slowwww. seen lots snagged only a handfull legal hooked


----------



## fishingful

Nice meeting you trapperjon. I had 6 on today 3 to the net. Steelhead1 got 4 fish at that other spot we left for. Be back out in the morning. Orange and chartreuse got mine early. Only saw snagged ones in the afternoon.


----------



## Lilbrownjug

Thanks for the input on the last 4 or 5 posts, should be 105 but the rest don't tell about their fishing experiences, fish caught, type of lure or where at. Only on a jig tipped with a hot dog....lol


----------



## fishingful

Lilbrownjug said:


> Thanks for the input on the last 4 or 5 posts, should be 105 but the rest don't tell about their fishing experiences, fish caught, type of lure or where at. Only on a jig tipped with a hot dog....lol


We are fishing in the a.m. I will be on shore (waders leak in the right boot soooo cold) but my dad and steelhead1 will be wading. 10 hours of fishing solid today need some ibuprofen lol

Most guys will give you more specifics if you pm them I even got a few cell numbers that way and spots. But i won't put specific spots on the open forum. Baits no big deal. A half hour of observation put me in a hole where the fish were.


----------



## jiggerman

With a name like littlebrownjug you would think you know a little about practice endurance and trial and error. The same applies to fishing,not just catching, us we and all of us who have spent hours and hours fishing, gas money and coming home empty handed are not going to tell you everything. Also if you are into fishing to just catch em every time out,you are in for a great surprise, that does not happen. Good luck and please dont depend on the next guy to give all the answers. Just grab a rod and reel and go.


----------



## fishingful

Slower for us today. Fish were rolling in the river early we ended up with 3 snagged fish and 1 legal male brought to the net. Had 6 others on. Orange floater with a yellow tail got the most hits and I got the legal fish on an orange floater with an orange tail. 

The waders across from us did better and had 4 legals between 2 guys and probably managed 20 others.

Someone tried to bring an 18 foot boat with a walk through windshield under the east side of state bridge. Sounded like he was trying to blow up his engine. Looked like guys took their pants off and jumped into the cold water in their undies lol. That had to suck bad.


----------



## fishingful

On another note. I was expecting to have a bad time and be dealing with jerks from the stories I have heard about the walleye run. This was my first time up for the run.

I ran into nothing but nice people. Saw people apologizing to each other about crossing lines or getting snagged with each other across the river. Seemed that people just wanted to be fishing and enjoying them selves. Saw no snagged fish kept. And saw no one casting across guys that had fish on.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

fishingful said:


> I was expecting to have a bad time and be dealing with jerks from the stories I have heard about the walleye run.


Go up to Maumee next saturday when fish are being caught and see how nice the run can get lol I've seen people swinging fists up on the bank over the stupidest stuff! lol


----------



## fishingful

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> Go up to Maumee next saturday when fish are being caught and see how nice the run can get lol I've seen people swinging fists up on the bank over the stupidest stuff! lol


Must be people from Toledo lol


----------



## jray

probably browns fans lol


----------



## wildman

Then poor people..... LOL


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

It will be interesting to see what happens with the water in the next couple of days with this snowfall we just received. I'm not to familiar with where it needs to land to effect the Sandusky's flow. (*example* If there is more snow in the Tiffin area will it raise the water level compared to Freemont itself? Also I know the Maumee is normally dictated by Indiana's precipitation, could it be the same for the Sandusky?) I'm hoping the water will come up some with warmer water temps. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lilbrownjug

jiggerman said:


> With a name like littlebrownjug you would think you know a little about practice endurance and trial and error. The same applies to fishing,not just catching, us we and all of us who have spent hours and hours fishing, gas money and coming home empty handed are not going to tell you everything. Also if you are into fishing to just catch em every time out,you are in for a great surprise, that does not happen. Good luck and please dont depend on the next guy to give all the answers. Just grab a rod and reel and go.


Thanks for your input Jiggerman that my name had a lot to to with my fishing abilities. But since you mentioned it, I have 48 years of fishing under my belt with the last 8 years mostly fishing for walleye during the non-spawn time. My past 3 weekends to Fremont (87 miles one way)and last weekend at the maumee (124 miles one way). And I don't go for a couple hrs., when I make a trip, it's all day or none. As for Fremont, it don't take a genius to figure it out, I can stand on the bank and tell you where the majority of the fish are being caught and where the holes are proportioned to the wading fisherman. The maumee is a little different, but I can go to maumee's bait site and get all the information I need to know. So when it comes to investing my time, money, effort, days gone home empty handed, and I didn't put no and, and, and, in there, been there and done it. It's just nice to read a post now and then that gives a little info on what color they used, Weight used for the current, and the pictures are the best part.
Also I might be New to OGF, but I am not brand new.
And also Don't judge a fisherman by his Username, named after his boat.
Just Joking ....lol


----------



## lil goose

jiggerman said:


> With a name like littlebrownjug you would think you know a little about practice endurance and trial and error. The same applies to fishing,not just catching, us we and all of us who have spent hours and hours fishing, gas money and coming home empty handed are not going to tell you everything. Also if you are into fishing to just catch em every time out,you are in for a great surprise, that does not happen. Good luck and please dont depend on the next guy to give all the answers. Just grab a rod and reel and go.


I could't disagree with you more jiggerman that is what this site is all about fellow anglers helping each other out!! Anyone who know's me will tell you i always try to help a fellow OGF'R out anytime i can. Now with that being said i wouldn't expect you or anyone else to put someone in your best spot or fishing hole but you could always give a color,weight,depth,speed,or what kind of rig is doing the best! Every one doesn't have to learn how to fish from the school of hard knocks. At least that is how look at it!! Good luck fishing it should start heating up!!


----------



## fishingful

Couple pics from last weekend


----------



## fishingful




----------



## Lilbrownjug

fishingful said:


>


Love them pic's, This shows a true fisherman doing what he loves to do when it is rough. I need to sneak a video of my wife when we are going down to the river edge at 5:30 AM just to get a spot during the peak of the run at the maumee. Thanks....Fishingful !


----------



## zero410

Nice pictures fishingful.i like the picture of the fisherman wading cause im in it.im the 4 th one from the left hand side.didnt catch anything right there but i made a move in the river and caught 2 legal fish and a snagged one.lost about 6 or 8 also.gonna be down there nice and early thursday morning.i was using an orange floater with a chartruese twister.


----------

